

 Fashism, a Social Shopping Site, Gets Cash - petethomas
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/19/social-shopping-site-fashism-gets-cash/

======
shakedown
Am I the only one who thinks that this website is ridiculous? A post like
<http://www.fashism.com/look/view/31295> just feels very post-modern and weird
to me.

~~~
waterlesscloud
I look at it and wish I owned the site. It works.

------
nickfromseattle
I am launching (soon) a webapp in this space. As far as I am concerned, this
only validates the idea and proves there is a need for this type of webapp.

Is the line of thinking correct?

------
CPops
It's interesting that the New York Times comments about that site are so
negative merely because of the name.

I am totally against fascism, but I think the name is clever and catchy.

------
dotBen
Am I the only person who has some qualms with the name?

~~~
oz
One commenter said it's creepy; but you gotta admit: It's clever and
memorable.

------
Ataraxy
It is indeed clever. People need to get over themselves.

